# Avant Labs has discontinued production of One, One+, 4 Aderm..



## Wolfpack22 (Mar 25, 2003)

Also Nor-aderm and In-Rage.  http://www.mindandmuscle.net/main.php  Scroll to the bottom.  Is this because of the bill in congress?  Has it passed?


----------



## kuso (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome to last month buddy


----------



## Wolfpack22 (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry I haven't been watching these boards 24/7.  I'll try to keep pace with you from now on.


----------



## kuso (Mar 25, 2003)

lol.....no need to take offense, I was just hassling


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2003)

I believe they discontinued One+ around 3 months ago kuso.


----------



## kuso (Mar 25, 2003)

That is correct....somewhere around the 20th of December was the cut off with the FDA. ( for all the products that were discontinued )


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Wolfpack22 *_
> Sorry I haven't been watching these boards 24/7.



well, what the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Wolfpack22 *_
> Is this because of the bill in congress?  Has it passed?



yes, and no it has not passed.

you can still get transdermals, including bulk powders and gel (for mixing yourself) thru www.1fast400.com


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> That is correct....somewhere around the 20th of December was the cut off with the FDA. ( for all the products that were discontinued )



Actually it was all discontinued on January 6.  I think.


----------



## kuso (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Actually it was all discontinued on January 6.  I think.



Though it pains me to admit it, you are correct 

I believe the original deadline was around the 20th of Dec though right?


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 26, 2003)

Someone got it pushed.


----------

